# sein Herz auf der Zunge tragen



## giberian

Hola,
busco una traducción adecuada del giro _sein Herz auf der Zunge tragen_ que por parte de los hispanohablantes se entienda. La frase significa no disimular sus sentimientos, expresarlos con franqueza, decir lo que uno siente ...

Llevar el corazón en la lengua?

Mejores saludos,
Giberian


----------



## Breogan

giberian said:


> Hola,
> busco una traducción adecuada del giro _sein Herz auf der Zunge tragen_ que por parte de los hispanohablantes se entienda. La frase significa *no disimular sus sentimientos, expresarlos con franqueza, decir lo que uno siente ...*
> 
> Llevar el corazón en la lengua?
> 
> Mejores saludos,
> Giberian


*
No tener pelos en la lengua.

*Saludos.


----------



## Verräter

¿Equivaldría en alemán "_sein Herz auf der Zunge tragen_" con "_nicht auf den Mund gefallen sein_"?

De todos modos, estoy de acuerdo con Breogan, creo que la traducción más apropiada sería "no tener pelos en la lengua".

Pero hay que tener en cuenta que "no tener pelos en la lengua" por regla general tiene ciertas connotaciones ofensivas. 
Es decir, cuando alguien dice que otra persona no tiene pelos en la lengua suele implicar que dicha persona jamás se calla sus ideas aunque pueda herir o molestar a otras personas.

Si "_sein Herz auf der Zunge tragen_" se refiere a algo más profundo, no creo que fuese demasiado adecuado emplear tener pelos en la lengua.


----------



## giberian

Hola Breogan y Verräter:
_Sein Herz auf der Zunge tragen_ no tiene conotaciones negativas. Al contrario, se refiere a alguien quién expresa con sinceridad sus sentimientos acerca del tema que se está tratando. Aunque pueda tener consecuencias negativas para la persona que muestra tal actitud, ésta en principio es bien vista. _Tener pelos en la llengua_, aunque también denote una actitud franca, por sus implicaciones ofensivas no me parece transmitir la idea de _sein Herz auf der Zunge tragen_. A lo mejor, _ser sincero _sería la traducción más adecuada, puesto que "llevar el corazón en la llengua" en castellano no se usa y probablemente no se entendería.
Gracias por sus opiniones!
Mejores Saludos,
Giberian.


----------



## Verräter

Si, pero la sinceridad no implica el demostrar tus sentimientos. 
Una expresión que se me acaba de ocurrir en base a la expresión alemana pudiera ser "escaparse el corazón por la boca" (en sentido figurado, por supuesto). Pero como ya te he dicho, es algo que se me acaba de ocurrir y al no ser una frase hecha conocida puede que tampoco te sirva de mucho.

De momento casi mejor que nos quedemos con "ser sincero (sentimentalmente)", porque no se me ocurre ninguna otra traducción.

Suerte.


----------



## Breogan

giberian said:


> Hola Breogan y Verräter:
> _Sein Herz auf der Zunge tragen_ no tiene conotaciones negativas. Al contrario, se refiere a alguien quién expresa con sinceridad sus sentimientos acerca del tema que se está tratando. Aunque pueda tener consecuencias negativas para la persona que muestra tal actitud, ésta en principio es bien vista. _Tener pelos en la llengua_, aunque también denote una actitud franca, por sus implicaciones ofensivas no me parece transmitir la idea de _sein Herz auf der Zunge tragen_. A lo mejor, _ser sincero _sería la traducción más adecuada, puesto que "llevar el corazón en la llengua" en castellano no se usa y probablemente no se entendería.
> Gracias por sus opiniones!
> Mejores Saludos,
> Giberian.



Entonces, ¿qué tal "con el corazón en la mano"?


----------



## giberian

Me parece perfecto "el corazón en la mano", gracias Breogan. También la propuesta del Verräter me gusta, y en el contexto adecuado creo que sí se entendería ... 
Saludos!
Giberian


----------



## mariaeulalia

giberian said:


> Me parece perfecto "el corazón en la mano", gracias Breogan. También la propuesta del Verräter me gusta, y en el contexto adecuado creo que sí se entendería ...
> Saludos!
> Giberian


----------



## Gatopeter

Hola!

Aunque veo que tal vez es tarde para opinar: "hablar con el corazón", "decir algo desde el fondo del corazón" o "decir algo de corazón" podrían tal vez haber sido algunas opciones a considerar.


----------



## giberian

hola gatopeter,
nunca es tarde porque nunca uno termina de aprender. Por tanto, gracias por tus propuestas!
Saludos,
Giberian


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Hallo allerseits. "Con el corazón en la mano" heißt etwas Anderes als "no tener pelos en la lengua", etwa zwischen "leidenschaftlich", "ängstlich" u.Ä. Das mit den "pelos en la lengua" wird nicht unbedingt negativ gemeint und ich finde es eine gute Übertragung. "Hablar con el/de corazón" usw. finde ich Spitze, haber einmal mit dem Wort "sprechen" drinnen. Ich denke mal, dieser Mangel am Spanischen sagt viel von den beiden Sprachen. Spanischsprachige sind heuchlerisch, Deutschsprachige sind ernst. Das macht ja Unterschied.

(P.D. Sólo soy sincero cuando escribo en alemán ;-))


----------



## Gatopeter

¡Hola!

La pregunta original se refiere a una traducción para una frase hecha y por tanto se debería traducir con otra frase hecha buscando que el sentido se mantenga en lo posible. Esta es la esencia de una buena traducción.

Respecto al idioma alemán, este es muy directo para describir hechos o fenómenos, pero cuando se trata de decir las cosas de manera cortés o elegante, pues es también un medio excelente de comunicación y en contra de lo que se piensa en España y Latinoamérica, no es tan duro como parece y puede llegar incluso a ser muy sutil y hasta poético. Creo que una de las mejores muestras de la versatilidad del idioma alemán es el hecho de haber ganado hasta el momento 5 premios Nobel de literatura (Austria una vez, Suiza una vez y Alemania 3 veces). 

Las diferentes entonaciones,  velocidades al hablar y muecas o posiciones corporales al comunicarse unos a otros le dan al idioma alemán matices con los cuales se puede decir precisamente lo contrario a lo que se está expresando con las palabras (igual que en el español).

Opino que la propaganda de post guerra (tras la segunda guerra mundial) ha determinado que en muchos países la imagen del idioma alemán se vea afectada por estereotipos que no se condicen con la realidad (Como el de "idioma militar" "idioma excesivamente directo" o "idioma duro").

El gran autor argentino Jorge Luis Borges  decía que el alemán era en su opinión (claro está, lo decía con otras palabras)  el idioma más bello por todas las posibilidades que ofrecía.

Centrándome ahora en la afirmación respecto a la hipocresía del idioma castellano o a su incapacidad para decir las cosas de frente: Estamos de acuerdo en la contundencia del alemán y en su capacidad de ser exacto, pero de allí a decir que en castellano no se puede lograr lo mismo... O hay un profundo error o es que hay falta de recursos en el uso del idioma, porque en español se puede ser muy, muy directo, descriptivo, objetivo e incluso hiriente de formas muy precisas y concisas. El idioma de Cervantes es muy flexible y cuenta con un gran abanico de posibilidades, pero en contraparte...

Yo vivo en Alemania ya hace varios años y puedo decir que aquí la gente es muy cortés al hablar y usa muchísimos giros y dobles sentidos para decir las cosas (incluso podría decir que la amabilidad alemana puede resultarle a españoles y a latinoamericanos sumamente exageradas... pero sólo al principio. Uno se acostumbra rápido). En esto debo reconocer que la creatividad o la capacidad irónica es algo de lo que las personas alemanas definitivamente no carecen. En alemán, llegado el caso, también se cantinflea; se habla mucho en Umgang (algo así como el Lunfardo argentino, los garabatos chilenos o la jerga peruana) y también existe la hipocresía, que es algo que es "patrimonio" de toda la humanidad. Para ser hipócrita se necesita sobre todo tener determinadas costumbres y características de personalidad  y evidentemente se puede ser sincero, directo, hipócrita o evasivo en todos los idiomas.

Ahora, no estoy de acuerdo definitivamente en que un idioma en sí pueda ser sincero o hipócrita. Los sinceros o hipócritas son los usuarios del idioma y como repito: para decir las cosas hay formas y ocasiones.

Retomando la traducción sugerida: Hablar "de corazón" se aplica a alguien que habla francamente de acuerdo a lo que siente. Se puede decir: te digo de todo corazón que estás actuando de mala manera (Una forma que se podría usar para hablarle a un hijo o a un buen amigo). Se puede decir también: "Te repito que esto es lo mejor y esto te lo digo con el corazón en la mano" (que incluso podría significar no queriéndolo hacer, se habla con la franqueza requerida por la situación) ambas formas son correctas y no hipócritas, son directas y no son inexactas. Creo que si bien es cierto, a alguien se le puede ocurrir decir: "Te lo digo sin pelos en la lengua", esta no sería precisamente la manera más culta de decirlo. 

Esta frase se aplica más que todo para referirse a un tercero que habla sin frenarse por nada (lo cual no es evidentemente lo mejor), pero al margen de esto, me parece que lo que  Giberian quería era una traducción fiel al sentido y opino que se han sugerido frases que se acercan más en su significado a lo que se dice en alemán que la consabida "hablar sin pelos en la lengua". Estoy de acuerdo en que la frase en sí no es necesariamente negativa, pero creo que no es en este caso la traducción correcta. 

No tener pelos en la lengua se aplica sobre todo a personas que dicen las cosas sin filtrarlas por medio de la cortesía (recordar que lo cortés no quita lo valiente). Se puede decir de todo sin necesidad de herir o de ser vulgar y sin ser para nada hipócrita, y aunque evidentemente la lengua la hace el pueblo y no al revés, hay siempre normas que respetar, tal como se hace también en Alemania. Siempre habrá personas que hagan buen y mal uso de su lenguaje. Pero en fin... 

Termino este largo comentario subrayando que efectivamente, la frase de los pelos y la lengua, según el tono en que se diga puede resultar hasta amistosa (!!!)

Un abrazo y sigamos aprendiendo todos juntos.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

A veces me embriago en la retórica y las proporciones pitagóricas de un enunciado. Pero ciertamente me refería al tan saludable hábito teutón de decir las cosas frontalmente, a veces incluso con acritud, que como residente allá habrás de conocer bien, a diferencia de la vista gorda (te conjuro a que le busques un equivalente en alemán, y verás cuán acertado estaba Wittgenstein en decir que los juegos de lenguaje encriptan formas de vida; me aventuro incluso a decir que rasgos de una sociedad tales como nivel de vida y dinamismo social entre otros guardan con aquella cualidad un lazo más estrecho de lo que pueda sospecharse) y la adulación tan divulgados en el área hispánica. Desde luego, juicios estocásticos, estadísticos, rigurosamente falsos, si bien difusamente ciertos. Las demás acotaciones acerca de la fuerza expresiva de ambas lenguas, etc. etc. corren enteramente por tu cuenta. Saludos.


----------



## Gatopeter

¡ja, ja! Pues nos topamos con un trabalenguas algo complicado con cuyo significado estoy  en total desacuerdo :-D Hay gente que gusta de bromear, pero en fin "Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen!". ( o „Jede Jeck ist anders“).

Para quienes se hayan interesado en el tema aquí van algunas muestras de frases y refranes que no tardé mucho en encontrar usando un buscador y otras que conozco por haberlas escuchado bastante. Quien sea hispanohablante y desee practicar un poco el alemán seguro que se divertirá cuando tenga la traducción al castellano lo que escribo a continuación:
*
Ein Auge zudrücken* (muy buena equivalencia en alemán a hacerse el de la vista gorda)

sie sah darüber hinweg, dass... !!!

Wer nicht heucheln oder schweigen kann, der kompt selten fort. (Fort kommt er wohl, aber nicht in der von ihm gewünschten Weise) 

Wer nicht heucheln und schmeicheln kann, der ist nicht der Leute Mann.

Wer nicht Heuchelt, der taug nichts, sagt Claus. 

Wer nicht heuet, nicht gabelt, in der Ernte nicht zappelt, im Herbste nicht früh aufsteht, seh' zu, wie's ihm im Winter geht. 

Wer nicht hinter dem Berge halten kann, ist jetzund ein verlorner Mann.

 Heuchelmann ist am besten dran.

Mein Name ist Hase ich weiß von nichts, etc. etc. etc...

ich? "Keine Ahnung", 

"Ich hab nichts mit der Sache zu tun"

o el super clásico (aplicado a la situación debida): "ich weiß es nicht" o también un buen "das hab ich nicht gesehen" (ehhh?) o cómo no el consabido: "das habe ich nicht bemerkt" (Upps!), "ich weiß nichts von... o un súper hipócrita "Ich weiß nicht wovon du sprichst" 

Pienso que jugar con el lenguaje sin cuidar de su estructura o el uso de estereotipos como fundamento puede "encriptar" las cosas mucho más de lo que a veces pueda ser necesario ;-) Por mi parte, mi intención es aprender,  ayudar a aprender y no generar confusiones innecesarias a los lectores del foro.


----------

